

How to track employees' time in the most convenient way? - Innessa
http://yaware.com/

======
MichaelCrawford
Thanks for the tip. I wouldn't dream of even applying to work for a company
that used a product like this.

Rather than micromanaging the time of one's employees, how about looking after
their accomplishments? For programmers, stuff like regular code checkins, how
many of those checkins resulted in bugs being closed or feature requests being
implemented, whether performance-critical portions of the software actually
got faster, used less memory &c.

